# Wraithblades in DE army for newbies



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I am veery slowly building an army of DE. To make things clear, my last updated armylist was for 6th ed. It had archon + 4 incubi in a Venom, 3 trueborns with dark lances, 5x blaster warriors in a venom, 5x warriors with a blaster in a raider and a ravager. This was a mini-list for 750pts games.

Now I am thinking of extending it to 1000, or, why the hell not, even 1250pts. I also wanted to use some of my spare eldar boxes along with it. From everything that I've read from the recent tactics articles, eldar jetbikes are the new venomspam? And I can unleash wraithblades from a DE portal?

So, here's a number of questions, the 1st one being the most important:
1) Wraithblades - swords or axes + shields? I'm a newbie and thus I'm looking for a "usually working" build that I will or will not tweak once I understand what I'm doing. =)
2) Farseer + windrider jetbikes + waithblades, or spiritseer + wraithblades?

Sorry for the messy question, I'm still looking for a decent way to understand what I'm dealing with.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

eae said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am veery slowly building an army of DE. To make things clear, my last updated armylist was for 6th ed. It had archon + 4 incubi in a Venom, 3 trueborns with dark lances, 5x blaster warriors in a venom, 5x warriors with a blaster in a raider and a ravager. This was a mini-list for 750pts games.
> 
> ...


1) What are you most often dealing with? Against armies that has a lot of rending, high strength low ap weapons you should go with axe+Shields. This is also your main load out if you going against TEQ Heavy lists. Swords work best against low strength weapons since you toughness and 3+ save will save you alot. And also against hordlist where the extra attack in CC comes in handy. You don't want 300 Points of wraithblades beeing tarpited by a horde of light infantry for the whole game. 

2) I Think the spiritseer gives more to wraithguards since you want those D-weapons to hit. For wraithblades I would take Farseer anyday. The extra psychic Power is more usefull than re-roll 1s to hit most of the time. Think About how you want to use your wraithblades, if you want them to spearhead you assult than have the farseer on a jetbike and have him leave the unit and fall back Before the CC ensues. I myself plan to use my wraithblade once I have them with axe+shield and work as a bodyguard for my farseer on foot. Starting advanced and falling back Before the enemy to soak up wounds and let him cast his Powers. Or stay behind the lines with the farseer and act as a counter measure against backfield deepstriking.

Good Luck!


----------



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, I've re-read the rules and now I'm confused: can I even do this "wraithguard out of a webway portal" thing? For that to happen, I need to keep my Archon with a webway portal in Reserve, which is okay, but I also need to attach him to the Wraithguards unit before it enters play, can I even do it for the units from two different Detachments from two Battle Brothers codexes?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

eae said:


> Actually, I've re-read the rules and now I'm confused: can I even do this "wraithguard out of a webway portal" thing? For that to happen, I need to keep my Archon with a webway portal in Reserve, which is okay, but I also need to attach him to the Wraithguards unit before it enters play, can I even do it for the units from two different Detachments from two Battle Brothers codexes?


The Archon starts the game attached to the Wraithguard unit (which is allowed as Battle Brothers), and the whole unit starts in Reserve.

The other option is a Tantalus from Forgeworld, which is a transport that can hold 16 models, or up to 7 Wraithguard and an Archon.


----------

